# feet question?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is a good tutorial, illustrated with photos:

http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/feet.htm


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Here is a good tutorial, illustrated with photos:
> 
> http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/feet.htm


 
thanks PG..now off to look for the shears I need! :doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What Groomer do you use?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

We use hubby's "trimmer" - the kind guys use on sideburns, etc. Works fast and easy!

Lisa W


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Target carries a good cheap trimmer (in the pet section) i had been using a horse trimmer, until I found that one. it is very quiet and doesn't "buzz" very much


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

a trimmer....genius.

i've been using hair shears. a trimmer does sound alot easier.......


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> a trimmer....genius.
> 
> i've been using hair shears. a trimmer does sound alot easier.......


 
Shaving the pads can be irritating and cause razor burn. Using scissors, while it does take longer, is a better option.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that link says not to shave between the pad & toes, but when I asked her vet, groomer, vets groomer, puppy class trainer, and breeder-they all said exactly opposite. which is correct?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> that link says not to shave between the pad & toes, but when I asked her vet, groomer, vets groomer, puppy class trainer, and breeder-they all said exactly opposite. which is correct?


I think the key word in the sentence is "shave." While you definately want to trim down the hair between the toes, I think the trimmer would be irritating to the dog's pads/feet. Just an opinion though, I couldn't say for sure.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we shave her feet once a week (along the sides of the toes, between the toes, behind the pad, then spread her foot open and very carefully clip the hair out of there) I don't touch the clippers to her, I leave a tiny bit next to the skin & haven't had a problem. 

but the link says that clipping inside the foot will cause it to spread when they age, but i was told that not clipping there will cause a spread foot...I don't know, she doesn't mind me doing it & it helps to keep our carpet clean with all of this ice, snow, & mud!

but would really like to know the correct way...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

We don't "shave" with the trimmer, we use it to trim (cut) the long hair that is sticking out past the pads. We don't touch the foot pad with the trimmer. It's small - the head of it is 1/2 inch or so, so we have good control over where it's going. Very precise.

I think the typical dog trimmers have a bigger head? Not sure since we don't use a dog one. 

Lisa W


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> that link says not to shave between the pad & toes, but when I asked her vet, groomer, vets groomer, puppy class trainer, and breeder-they all said exactly opposite. which is correct?


A Golden should never be shaved anywhere.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I leave the trimming up to the groomer. I like a nice tight paw and I can't do it! LOL


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I leave the trimming up to the groomer. I like a nice tight paw and I can't do it! LOL


when your groomer does it do they trim the hair between the pad & toes, or just trim around the edges?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> when your groomer does it do they trim the hair between the pad & toes, or just trim around the edges?


 
The link provided in the beginning of the thread shows a properly trimmed foot. There is actualy some hair left in between the pads, although it is trimmed to expose the bottoms of the pads. Taking the hair too close between the toes, or shaving it, removes any protection afforded the skin/toes.


----------

